# Lost it today



## carpentaper (Feb 28, 2009)

yelled at one of my biggest GC's guys right in front of him today.
i asked numerous times for help prepping the drywall properly( not that i should have been doing any of it) while receiving begrudging inadequate service from his lead guy. so when the GC shows up i start pointing out all of their usual bullsh!t and how i am getting fu**ed because of it. the lead guy keeps saying sh!t like" oh thats no big deal you just have to cut one more peice blah blah blah...." and making excuses and i finally yell " STOP! YOU are working BY THE HOUR! I am working on a FIXED PRICE! EVERYTHING ADDS UP!!" ( not to mention there must have been over fifty of the little stupid things i fixed).

i did eventually calm down but i just finally got tired of the BS. i've been working for these guys for a while by the hour and they asked me for a price on this one probably because they thought i'm screwing them. in reality they don't realize how much all the stuff i fix augments my final price. either it will all get sorted out or i will be looking for more carpentry and contracting jobs. getting tired of doing drywall for people who don't get it. i wish it was that easy though because i get 50% of my work from them


----------



## Mudslinger (Mar 16, 2008)

....


----------



## M T Buckets Painting (Nov 27, 2010)

Had the wife helping me today and... I blew up at her. It was taking her forever to spot about 20 sheets worth of screws and she left heavy edges on about 50% of them. So I give her my angle box and pump to clean. She is outside cleaning this stuff for what seems like an eternaty. I go to check on her and she is yelling at me because she is soaking wet. She is pumping water through the pump directly into the wind and it is all blowing back on her.:blink: Also, the garden hose doesn't have a nozzle on it and she has it running at her feet. She is standing in about an inch of water. Anyway, I had enough of her messing up and the fact of her yelling at me about getting wet was the last straw. I screamed at her and she started crying. I had to apologize to her for what she described as being a ****.

But, it is all okay now. I will be sleeping on the couch and fixing my own meals. Looking back, it would have been best to keep my mouth shut and deal with it.


----------



## Mudshark (Feb 8, 2009)

For those times when I would "lose it" on some of the larger sites, (usually the insulators or the electricians) one of my buddies would come up to me and say: *HAPPY THOUGHTS... HAPPY THOUGHTS* - It helped.


----------



## Whosnxt1776 (Oct 4, 2012)

I just keep my earphones turned up and and the music flowing. Dont hear a peep outta me....haha

Its Dads job to jaw with the GCs n other subs....


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

Whosnxt1776 said:


> I just keep my earphones turned up and and the music flowing. Dont hear a peep outta me....haha
> 
> Its Dads job to jaw with the GCs n other subs....


oh those were the days!!!!!:whistling2:


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

Got you all beat:yes:

On a Monday:furious:,,,,, The DWC comes up to me and says " kelly, you aren't using a nail spotter on my job are you, I want no nail spotters on my job:furious:"

I quit on him a few years back, over the same argument. He had a ego of "how could you not want to work for someone like me:blink:"

Now he's back at it again,since we went back to him a year and a half ago. He will brag in front of us to builders were his best crew, and we never get sent back. We get stuck with the houses the other tapers don't want to do, or have a big push on them.

It was one hell of a battle, since I never back down, but he was like this  when I told 2bjr to run the power sander over some of the screws, he was like wow, that things fast....

He sorta apologized to me, saying he didn't want to get me mad, then we proceeded to argue about square foot of house. He was doing a favour for the builder, so he don't know the count. Rocker told me 15,000, well he's trying to say 11,000.

Should put up the vid of the house, but it's not too good.....

getting sick of this town, the DWC's treat you like hour workers, instead of p/w


----------



## sdrdrywall (Sep 4, 2010)

What's 4000sq ft. ....you're lu:whistling2:cky he gives you work


----------



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

2buckcanuck said:


> so he don't know the count.



:confused1: :innocent: :no:


----------



## chris (Apr 13, 2011)

call the supply house:yes: problem solved


----------



## evolve991 (Jan 24, 2008)

Gotta love that hourly mentality! All those " you just hafta"s add up to a day or two free labor for those shysters


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

They have TODAY! To get this straight. The hangers start tomorrow ! Guess what? They got it right on there 2nd go.:blink:
That tells me ....They could have loaded it right the first time.:whistling2:

This never happens with our main drywall supplier. Only the [email protected] supplys . They pull the board off a flatbed one sheet at a time.

I was not rude. I just made a firm statement is all.:whistling2:


----------



## Tucker (Feb 2, 2012)

2buckcanuck said:


> Got you all beat
> 
> On a Monday:furious:,,,,, The DWC comes up to me and says " kelly, you aren't using a nail spotter on my job are you, I want no nail spotters on my job:furious:"
> 
> ...


Mr. buck. start bucking, and start up a DW co. of your own! Your are a smart man...from what i can tell. minus the sheep stuff:jester: Start small and make the builder supply material. Take the mf'en builder put him in a head lock, sell the job and suck his cash!! DO IT


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

Tucker said:


> Mr. buck. start bucking, and start up a DW co. of your own! Your are a smart man...from what i can tell. minus the sheep stuff Start small and make the builder supply material. Take the mf'en builder put him in a head lock, sell the job and suck his cash!! DO IT


Been there, done that

While I was married (twice) that's what I did, I was never home, which is what cost me in both marriages , or was it when I was suddenly at home









So without getting into our tax laws, and child support laws, I would not of been working for myself. (may of 1997 child support could not be wrote off). One good year followed by a bad one, your tits up

Plus it was damn hard when out on your own. A old partner and I (who recently passed) were doing well, not excellent, just well. really hard in the beginning, but as our reputation grew, so did our work force and bank roll. We hit the big time doing old high rises, where we had to hide heating pipes, with bulkheads, that we finished in veneer plaster. The huge money lead to arguments over the books, and the side deals ex-partner was making

So at age 50 now, it's about surviving , not getting rich. It's more easy to be the number one guy (or should I say the #2 guy) for a large DWC. Just do your job, get paid every 2 weeks. No more chasing money, pricing jobs on your way home, doing books, or arguing with idiot's 

But I did get offered a working foreman's position a few months ago, from a large construction company. Not a given, still half to go through the hiring process (resume etc) but the starting wage of$15 to $18 a hour was . After a few years, your up to high 20 something per hour, company truck and gas card, and running jobs. Just never been keen on hour work (start finish times), Plus I would leave 2bjr hanging......

getting older and older, decisions decisions


----------



## CatD7 (Jul 25, 2011)

carpentaper said:


> yelled at one of my biggest GC's guys right in front of him today.
> i asked numerous times for help prepping the drywall properly( not that i should have been doing any of it) while receiving begrudging inadequate service from his lead guy. so when the GC shows up i start pointing out all of their usual bullsh!t and how i am getting fu**ed because of it. the lead guy keeps saying sh!t like" oh thats no big deal you just have to cut one more peice blah blah blah...." and making excuses and i finally yell " STOP! YOU are working BY THE HOUR! I am working on a FIXED PRICE! EVERYTHING ADDS UP!!" ( not to mention there must have been over fifty of the little stupid things i fixed).
> 
> i did eventually calm down but i just finally got tired of the BS. i've been working for these guys for a while by the hour and they asked me for a price on this one probably because they thought i'm screwing them. in reality they don't realize how much all the stuff i fix augments my final price. either it will all get sorted out or i will be looking for more carpentry and contracting jobs. getting tired of doing drywall for people who don't get it. i wish it was that easy though because i get 50% of my work from them


 

Going bat**** now and then is a good thing! It lets mother****ers know they can't walk all over you.:thumbsup:


----------



## Tucker (Feb 2, 2012)

Well, fuk...i was getting all fired up, and you let the air out of the balloon.


----------

